# New guy from KS with gyno questions



## MadScientist (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been reading a lot in this forum about gyno, gyno prevention, and gyno reversal. I've been lifting for over 30 years and have done a few cycles in the past. I ended up trusting someone for advise on a cycle and now I have gyno. 

I was doing 800mg test cyp a week (400mg every 4 days) with no blockers of any kind. I've never had a problem with gyno in the past, but I do now. Maybe its because I'm 45, maybe its because I was too trusting, and for sure it was because I didn't do enough homework. I only have 3 weeks left on a 10 week cycle and I have dropped the dosages down to 300mg week and will continue to taper off for the remainder of the cycle. 

I've been using 40mg ed of liquid nolva since I noticed the lumps under my nipples...about 8 days now. As of this morning, my left pec is much larger overall than my right one. WTF??? I've never heard of this before. Anybody have any idea of whats going on? I have some letro on the way...will start that as soon as I get it, but again, that is just someone else's advise.

Any info/help would be appreciated!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MadScientist* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## hackskii (Dec 19, 2010)

This is pretty common actually, especially at the end of a cycle.
Letro would be the drug of choice for gyno reversal, 2.5mg ED should do it.
Might take some time, some of the sides are loss of libido and stiff joints.
Good luck with that.

Do you by chance have a bit of bellyfat?
Just asking as aromatase enzyme tends to reside mostly in belly fat, this will cause some more conversion from testosterone to estrogen and thus the gyno situation.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 19, 2010)

*Thanks Hackskii*

thank you for the response even tho I posted in the wron forum.  I will run the letro and see how that works.

I will also repost my thread in the correct forum...my apologies...I'm a newb


----------



## hackskii (Dec 19, 2010)

No worries, its all good.


----------



## james-27 (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

